# Ping request could not find host!



## Zerkoto

Hello,
I have the following problem on my computer:
I have a wierd trouble with the pinging of hosts by name. Every time i try to ping them by name, the result on the console is "Ping request could not find host [host name]....", though i can still ping by IP.
If anyone knows a way to fix it and is willing to help me ... PLEASE answer this thread.
I really tried almost everything possible - from uninstalling antivirus system, turning firewall off and other things which proved to be useless. (I am using Windows 7)
I am really desperate at the moment. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TerryNet

Are these hosts on the internet, on the LAN, or both?

If on the LAN are any of the hosts you are trying to ping running Windows?


----------



## Zerkoto

They are not LAN, they are on the internet - different sites (i could give you them but it is not important information, because my problem is global - i can't ping ANY site by name).


----------



## TerryNet

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following commands:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

*ping 8.8.4.4

ping yahoo.com*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## Zerkoto

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : skknet.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : skknet.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet
NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-F4-B4-D7-69
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::74f0:7a5a:6a57:ca94%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 23 януари 2013 г. 17:12:31 ч.
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 24 януари 2013 г. 17:12:31 ч.
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 335560948
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-55-EF-E7-90-E6-BA-18-8F-8B

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 91.134.76.1
85.11.160.15
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-E6-BA-18-8F-8B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.skknet.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : skknet.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>ping 8.8.4.4

Pinging 8.8.4.4 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 8.8.4.4: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=47
Reply from 8.8.4.4: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=47
Reply from 8.8.4.4: bytes=32 time=45ms TTL=47
Reply from 8.8.4.4: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=47

Ping statistics for 8.8.4.4:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 31ms, Maximum = 45ms, Average = 36ms

C:\Windows\system32>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Windows\system32>

///// As you can see - i can ping by IP but not by name. Maybe it is some kind of configuration but i don't know what to do :/.


----------



## TerryNet

Thanks. Just wanted to see for myself and make sure I was understanding correctly.

Try a free Public DNS server.


----------



## dlsayremn

Might try one of these as I had time to do a quick check for Sophia Cable Company DNS Servers got this.
http://dawhois.com/site/kabelnatv.net.html
DNS servers listed as -

NS1.SKKNET.NET 85.11.160.81
NS2.SKKNET.NET 85.11.160.82
NS3.SKKNET.NET 85.11.160.83
NS4.SKKNET.NET 85.11.160.84


----------



## Zerkoto

Tried Google ... still doesn't work :X:X 
The Bulgarian one ain't working again. 
P.S: Either i am doing something wrong (though i am pretty sure i do it right - following the steps and changing some stuff in the TCP IPv4) or i am just totally bugged :/.


----------



## TerryNet

Make sure the following services are Started (Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Services).

DNS Client
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)


----------



## Couriant

What router do you have?

Also just to confirm go to the Command Prompt and do this:

*nslookup
server 8.8.8.8
google.com*

If you get a non-authorative response then you may have not done the GoogleDNS correctly.


----------



## Zerkoto

Couriant said:


> What router do you have?
> 
> Also just to confirm go to the Command Prompt and do this:
> 
> *nslookup
> server 8.8.8.8
> google.com*
> 
> If you get a non-authorative response then you may have not done the GoogleDNS correctly.


You may be right - about that i am not doing the GoogleDNS correctly because at step 2 and 3 my nslooklookup stops working and gives an error.

C:\Windows\system32>nslookup -debug www.google.com. 8.8.8.8
socket (dg) failed: Result too large
Server: UnKnown
Address: 8.8.8.8

socket (dg) failed: Result too large
socket (dg) failed: Result too large
*** UnKnown can't find www.google.com.: No response from server

C:\Windows\system32>nslookup www.google.com. 4.2.2.1
Server: UnKnown
Address: 4.2.2.1

*** UnKnown can't find www.google.com.: No response from server
Maybe that's the problem :/ ? What do you think?


----------



## Couriant

You are not able to resolve by hostname, that's for sure. But can I ask did you type it with the dot at the end of .com? as in google.com.


----------



## Couriant

Also what firewalls do you have?


----------



## Zerkoto

Yes i typed it with "." (but even without the dot at the end it still gave me:

C:\Windows\system32>nslookup www.google.com 4.2.2.1
Server: UnKnown
Address: 4.2.2.1

*** UnKnown can't find www.google.com: No response from server)

And about the firewall - i tried to turn it off but it didn't fix the problem so i guess it is not from the firewall. It must be something else. Hmmm i can give you additional info which may help the case - I can't download windows updates, too (can't turn on the auto update option, no matter what i do).
And as an antivirus i use Avast.

P.S: By the way, when i use the nslookup command on www.google.com 4.2.2.1 it crashes sending an error "nslookup has stopped working". Maybe here somewhere is hidden the problem .. .?


----------



## Couriant

What firewall do you have?


----------



## Zerkoto

I don't know and i don't know how to check this actually .

P.S: If that's what you're looking for - (I am using Windows 7) Also on the advanced options on firewall and security i found this " Microsoft Management Console 3.0 
Version 6.1 (Build 7600)."


----------



## Couriant

You said you disabled it.

Do you have anything like Norton installed?


----------



## Zerkoto

No. I have Avast though, but i disabled it and i still had the problem, so i guess it is not from it either.


----------



## Zerkoto

*Bump*


----------



## Zerkoto

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all | findstr 192
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## zenit10111

I have exactly the same problem in Windows XP ("Ping request could not find host www.google.com") other than my nslookup actually works. Pinging by IP works as well.
I would appreciate if someone tells me whether this problem has been resolved.


----------



## Zerkoto

zenit10111 said:


> I have exactly the same problem in Windows XP ("Ping request could not find host www.google.com") other than my nslookup actually works. Pinging by IP works as well.
> I would appreciate if someone tells me whether this problem has been resolved.


It's good to know that at least i am not the only one with this problem


----------



## zenit10111

Zerkoto,

thanks a lot. So are you still trying to find a solution? Any progress since the last post that is in this thread?


----------



## Zerkoto

zenit10111 said:


> Zerkoto,
> 
> thanks a lot. So are you still trying to find a solution? Any progress since the last post that is in this thread?


No. I still have this problem and no one else posted anything useful yet. Though you can try the suggestions some people gave me here, they may work for you . And if you find anything which works for you tell me please - maybe i did something wrong.


----------



## zenit10111

I'm fighting this problem with nice folks from Bleeping Computer for 2 months. I've got a lot of help but no success yet. I also searched the web (that's how I found your thread) and found several references to similar problems but no solutions. If I resolve my problem I'll post it here.


----------



## zenit10111

Zerkoto,

I finally solved my problem although I don't know whether my solution will help you. I had the problem using XP. I had to uninstall SP3 and then instal it back. That olved the problem.

Good luck!


----------



## Zerkoto

Well i am win 7 .. I'm not really sure it'll work :/ Other thing which i was thinking about but trying to avoid was to pre - install the windows. I am pretty sure this will fix it but i don't want to lose my files and stuff... 
Thanks for sharing with me anyway  I'm happy that you fixed your problem!


----------

